# Crappienow August issue



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

The August issue is up. www.crappienow.com


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, so many different ways to catch them.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

September issue is up


----------

